# Husband suffering from depression



## Mrs C (Feb 11, 2013)

I have been with my husband now for just over 4yrs, from talking to him
I know he was badly bullied at school and has always felt second best next
To his brother.... Over the last 12-mths he also experienced bulling at work which
Has recently come to a head... He has also been told via an occupational Heath referral he suffering
From depression.. As much as I love him and want to standby him he's not willing to help
Himself.. And I'm starting to feel like I can't take much more of his mood swings, having a go at
Me for no reason, not wanting to anything , constantly falling a sleep and the physical side of our relationship has stop all together. I have tired to be honest with him about how this
Situation is effecting me as well as him, that I will standby him and if he wants go to the doctors with him to try and get the depression under control I will go with him.
However nothing I say seems to make any different and I'm at as loss of how to move forward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## animal 2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

He needs meds, and if they don't work, up the dosage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

